
Super-early iPhone prototype had 5″x7″ screen, serial port - barredo
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2013/03/exclusive-super-early-iphone-prototype-had-5x7-screen-serial-port/#
======
joezydeco
This doesn't appear to be Apple-designed at all, especially with the
armkorea.com marks all over the LCD and breakout boards.

It looks a lot like an off-the-shelf Samsung ARM11 development board. I'd say
the iPhone engineers were using this for their first ports of OSX to ARM.

~~~
raphman
Yes. This one: <http://www.littlechips.com/sbc_main.htm> (ARM9, apparently)

------
lwf
Of course they have serial ports… that's how you'd debug it.

------
nasalgoat
I'm pretty sure the production iPhone has a serial port as well. USB!

